# Lipmixgirl's FA CHALLENGE!!! SATURDAY 5/24



## lipmixgirl (Apr 24, 2008)

the other night i was on the phone with our very own nancygirl74, bigsexy920, and lillybbbw ranting and raving about how i get so irritated with those guys and gals - FAs who are of average size - who love the fatties but just can't seem to bring themselves to come out and socialize!!!!!

now, please do not misunderstand my viewpoint... while dating, relationships, casual encounters, and intimate relations are lovely, i am talking about coming out to socialize publicly - in a platonic fashion... 

i have been reading and reading and reading up on issues faced by FAs, and i understand that for many, moving from the comfort and safety of internet to the arena of meeting and socializing with the fatties in real life may be a really BIG FAT step which many may fear doing... 

THEREFORE - CHALLENGE!!! 
LEAVE THE FEAR AT HOME!!!

yes, I, Lipmixgirl , Mayor of Fatopia, say
CHALLENGE!!!! ​ 
FAs - COME OUT! COME OUT! WHEREVER YOU ARE!!!! 
BBWs and BHMs - HELP THOSE FAs COME OUT!!!!​ 
if you have been shy... haven't had an opportunity to get to a bash or a dance... have been in communication via the net for eons, but have never met your "friends from dimensions"...

I challenge you to reach out and go public on *
MAY 24, 2008 !* 

make a date to meet publicly and ENJOY the REAL LIFE COMPANY of FAT WOMEN AND MEN!!!!!

Any and all testimonals, support, and/or rep to this challenge thread are WELCOMED!​ 
the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:::bow:


----------



## Tooz (Apr 24, 2008)

Darn, can't rep you.


----------



## Emma (Apr 24, 2008)

I think you've got your heart in the right place with this but I just thought I'd say that BBW clubs aren't everybodies cups of tea. Some people don't like socialising, some people can't stand the music that is played ect. I don't actually like BBW clubs, well at least the ones here.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn, I was going to, but I've got anxiety issues when it comes to challenges .. soo nevermind.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 24, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Damn, I was going to, but I've got anxiety issues when it comes to challenges .. soo nevermind.



BGB,

just cause you are an "out n proud" fattie lovin' FA, does not mean that everyone has it so easy!!!!!!

i'll see to you at memorial day.... LOLOL

p.s. mr. blazing is scheduled to make an appearance at the memorial day bash on "FA Coming Out Day" 5/24 on the east coast - for those who do not know....


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 24, 2008)

I think this is a wonderful idea...get in touch with other FAs near you, make it a group project...



(but i think many enjoy the closet...we are lemmings at heart)


----------



## mediaboy (Apr 24, 2008)

Should I hit on fat girls and let them know they are pretty, like all day?

Because that is totally possible.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 24, 2008)

mediaboy said:


> Should I hit on fat girls and let them know they are pretty, like all day?
> 
> Because that is totally possible.



I think if you just smiled and made eye contact with every fat girl you saw....it would be a good start.


----------



## David Bowie (Apr 24, 2008)

dude F the east coast bring it over to the west!!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 24, 2008)

You are right the dances are not for everyone BUT bashes are a bit differnt. They allow you so just hang out and sit with someone - talk drink - what ever you want, you dont HAVE to be at the dance. This is why I like bashes more than just a one night dance thing. Bashes tend to bring more of a sense of being rather than a "club" type atmosphere. 




CurvyEm said:


> I think you've got your heart in the right place with this but I just thought I'd say that BBW clubs aren't everybodies cups of tea. Some people don't like socialising, some people can't stand the music that is played ect. I don't actually like BBW clubs, well at least the ones here.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 24, 2008)

mediaboy said:


> Should I hit on fat girls and let them know they are pretty, like all day?
> 
> Because that is totally possible.




dear mediaboy,

please reread my initial post... contact fat girls and ask them to hang out in a platonic way. find your neighbors on dims and make a date to meet. ::sigh::


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 24, 2008)

David Bowie said:


> dude F the east coast bring it over to the west!!



Dude, start your own. We can't be everywhere.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 24, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> dear mediaboy,
> 
> please reread my initial post... contact fat girls and ask them to hang out in a platonic way. find your neighbors on dims and make a date to meet. ::sigh::



Funny thing about our friend here, as he has exhibited a few times, Aris - he only thinks with, well, the other head.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 24, 2008)

CurvyEm said:


> I think you've got your heart in the right place with this but I just thought I'd say that BBW clubs aren't everybodies cups of tea. Some people don't like socialising, some people can't stand the music that is played ect. I don't actually like BBW clubs, well at least the ones here.





Eclectic_Girl said:


> Dude, start your own. We can't be everywhere.



Is it self-absorbed to quote myself? Anyway....

This does not have to be a club/dance/bash situation. You can use the event boards here on Dims to arrange meet-ups anywhere - a bar, a coffeeshop, a restaurant - anyplace that has fatty-friendly seating. It's about meeting members of our virtual community in person and talking to them. In that sense, you'd be better off *not* going to a loud club. Nobody needs to hire a dj or rent a ballroom - just post a message, suggest a place, and make a reservation. Simple.


----------



## Abernachy (Apr 24, 2008)

I can try, wont work out too well for me. I'll be in SERE training on the 24th of May, most likely living life as a POW. I'll go ahead and just move my version of that date for after my training in July.


----------



## bigmac (Apr 24, 2008)

I was sort of a closeted FA when I was young. I would go out with BBWs in the City where I went to college and later worked but I wouldnt take them to my hometown. 

Luckily I grew up got over it and married a great 400lb SSBBW. We go out almost every weekend. I think Ill take Jeannette to the local dive bar to play pool on the 24th  SSBBWs look great playing pool.

Again, great idea  lets get as many BBWs out and about as possible.


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 24, 2008)

I'd love to, but live on a _very_ strict budget, and can barely afford the major necessities, let alone any travel funds of any kind. Plus, I live almost near the very tip of America's Penis (South Florida), so any expenses would be relatively major.

Here's to hoping thousand fold for a South- / Mid-Florida Dimensions Bash soon!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 25, 2008)

I'll be there, probably with the same girls I brought with me last year. 

I'm not very good at chit chatting so I was worried last year that I'd be out of place but everyone I met made me feel right at home.


----------



## Tommy_Oblivion (Apr 25, 2008)

First
I have problems even finding fat girls in the wild
Second
Not that I haven't gotten around before, but I lack the ability to just walk up to womens and seduce them.


----------



## ripley (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm in...who is coming to the Yoop to go out with me platonic-like?


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 25, 2008)

My long time girlfriend is a BBW, I enjoy taking her places and being seen with her because i know shes beautiiful, smart, strong and confident. My family knows of my preference and whether they agree with it or not, I'm not going to live just to please someone elses expectations. I'm totally in love with her, she's the one who pretty much pushed me through the doors of being an FA so to speak lol . I totally agree with Lipmixgirl's point though, alot of people are all talk and no walk. Dropping hints and comments at bigger girls doesnt even scratch the surface of the point she's trying to make here. Anyways thats just my 2 cents!


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 25, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Darn, can't rep you.



dont werrym i got her fer u.


----------



## mediaboy (Apr 25, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I think if you just smiled and made eye contact with every fat girl you saw....it would be a good start.



I already do that :happy:


----------



## mergirl (Apr 25, 2008)

hmmm..yessum.
maby it would be good to have a"day"..
though 
(1)i think every day should be "fat chick" day..
oh and fat guy day (sorry)
(2)if i smiled at every fat chick for a day then i fear i may well be dumped..
(3)selfishly..i am already TOTALLY "out" as an fa..(can we come up with a better term btw?) i even have a song called "fat chicks yeah yeah yeah" which i will need to record better and you can have a listen.. as i wrote and recorded it in about an hour for a challange and as a non fag hag alternitive to mikas "big girls you are beautiful".
(4)if people arent "out" as fa's then i doubt that they would if there was a day especially for them..
(5)how come the onus (is that how you spell it?) has to be on FA's? maby the bbw's could have a day where they smile at everyone..i feel everyone is an FA anyway..(its just basic evolution) and if they are not then they are just kidding themselves!! (lmao..thats kinna a devils advocate thing to say i know..) 
appart from that.. great idea.. i shall put it in my diary and get out the bunting for the FA parade!! which so far consists of me, my gay bear lovin friend and my bi-fatual pal... whoot! 
LOOK OUT GLASGOW!!!
xxmer


----------



## Duniwin (Apr 25, 2008)

I think this sounds like a great idea, I don't know what I'm going to me doing on the 24th... I'm thinking about going to the bash in Boston, but I'm really nervous about it. I live in Massachusetts, but almost on the New York border, Boston is 3 hours away, and I'm not really big city person.
If I don't go, I don't know anyone with whom to hang out in public. One guy hanging out by himself in public sounds very uncomfortable :blush:
On the other hand, I might be willing to wear some kind of "FA pride" T-shirt as I go about my daily routine, and answer the questions of anyone who asks.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 25, 2008)

I just realised 5/24 is my birthday hahaha. I hope everyone has a brilliant time!!!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 25, 2008)

Duniwin said:


> I think this sounds like a great idea, I don't know what I'm going to me doing on the 24th... I'm thinking about going to the bash in Boston, but I'm really nervous about it. I live in Massachusetts, but almost on the New York border, Boston is 3 hours away, and I'm not really big city person.
> If I don't go, I don't know anyone with whom to hang out in public. One guy hanging out by himself in public sounds very uncomfortable :blush:
> On the other hand, I might be willing to wear some kind of "FA pride" T-shirt as I go about my daily routine, and answer the questions of anyone who asks.




hey duniwin,

you totally do not have to be a big city person... we rarely leave the hotel!!!! LOLOLOLOL i think you should come out and meet your fellow dimmers... do you know how many people would KILL to be as geographically close to the bash as you are!?!??!?! think about it... if you decide to come out, let me know and i will get you on the road to meeting all of your "friends from dimensions"!!!!


----------



## elle camino (Apr 25, 2008)

well alright then! i'll be out and looking extra fat on the 24th. 
FAs in seattle (all zero of you) : holla.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 25, 2008)

also:


mergirl said:


> .
> (5)how come the onus (is that how you spell it?) has to be on FA's?


...because every day i leave my house, i'm hanging out with a fat person in public?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 25, 2008)

elle camino said:


> also:
> 
> ...because every day i leave my house, i'm hanging out with a fat person in public?



.. how can you tell if some one is fat or not? :blink:


----------



## SparkGirl (Apr 25, 2008)

*I love this thread...and I love you Aris* :wubu:

*(I'm gonna get fired for reading on here instead of doing my job!)*


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 25, 2008)

Duniwin said:


> I think this sounds like a great idea, I don't know what I'm going to me doing on the 24th... I'm thinking about going to the bash in Boston, but I'm really nervous about it. I live in Massachusetts, but almost on the New York border, Boston is 3 hours away, and I'm not really big city person.
> If I don't go, I don't know anyone with whom to hang out in public. One guy hanging out by himself in public sounds very uncomfortable :blush:
> On the other hand, I might be willing to wear some kind of "FA pride" T-shirt as I go about my daily routine, and answer the questions of anyone who asks.





lipmixgirl said:


> hey duniwin,
> 
> you totally do not have to be a big city person... we rarely leave the hotel!!!! LOLOLOLOL i think you should come out and meet your fellow dimmers... do you know how many people would KILL to be as geographically close to the bash as you are!?!??!?! think about it... if you decide to come out, let me know and i will get you on the road to meeting all of your "friends from dimensions"!!!!




Echoing Aris here - I make the 3-4 hour drive down from northern Vermont on a regular basis and feel very lucky to be so close. I'm not much of a big city person (see state of residence above...), but these events are so not about doing the metropolitan thing. We rarely leave the hotel for more than a grocery, takeout, or mall-shopping run - anything more elaborate usually falls through because we're having too much fun just hanging out together.

Don't worry about mingling: Aris will not let you be alone! Besides, if you keep the focus on meeting new people and having platonic fun instead of impressing the fat chicks, you'll take a lot of pressure off yourself that would otherwise prevent you from enjoying the company of said new people and would probably make the interactions awkward.

There will be an insane amount of Dimmers there, and you're one of us by virtue of posting on these boards. You will find someone to talk to. In fact (and this is not only to you personally, but directed at any newbie going to any event that may pop up at any location), you may find that you get overwhelmed and need to make sure that you carve out some time for yourself where there's a little less excitement going on. 


***Thus speaketh the Big Pear***


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 25, 2008)

SparkGirl said:


> *I love this thread...and I love you Aris* :wubu:
> 
> *(I'm gonna get fired for reading on here instead of doing my job!)*



i love your love more! THANK YOU!



Eclectic_Girl said:


> Echoing Aris here - I make the 3-4 hour drive down from northern Vermont on a regular basis and feel very lucky to be so close....
> 
> Don't worry about mingling: Aris will not let you be alone! Besides, if you keep the focus on meeting new people and having platonic fun instead of impressing the fat chicks, you'll take a lot of pressure off yourself that would otherwise prevent you from enjoying the company of said new people and would probably make the interactions awkward.
> 
> ...




PRAISE BE TO THE BIG PEAR!!!!!

The truth has been spoken!!!

you know... the big pear + the big apple = big fat fruit salad!!!!

the big fat fruit salad has spoken!!! 
::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 25, 2008)

Well, if anyone's willing to put up some money for transportation and rooming for me, I'd go to a bash... lol

But I think I'm still too young anyways...


----------



## lipmixgirl (May 6, 2008)

18 days and counting...

the clock is ticking...

who has made their FA Challenge Plans?!?!?!?!?

i personally will be meeting new people at the memorial day bash in MA...


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (May 6, 2008)

You should totally ask if we can move this thread to the paysite and weight boards.

'Cause that's where the FA's are!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (May 11, 2008)

Will be @ the memorial bash on Lipmix's challenge day and is quite happy to be hit on......I dare you boys  hehe


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 11, 2008)

CurvyEm said:


> I think you've got your heart in the right place with this but I just thought I'd say that BBW clubs aren't everybodies cups of tea. Some people don't like socialising, some people can't stand the music that is played ect. I don't actually like BBW clubs, well at least the ones here.



I don't think she was speicifically saying you *have* to go to a BBW club/party on that day. The point is to get out of the house that day. Go to the orthodontist if you prefer, the venue doesn't matter. Just smile and say hello to people. Scare 'em silly or make new friends. *shrugs*

***The Poison Apple***


----------



## lipmixgirl (May 14, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I don't think she was speicifically saying you *have* to go to a BBW club/party on that day. The point is to get out of the house that day. Go to the orthodontist if you prefer, the venue doesn't matter. Just smile and say hello to people. Scare 'em silly or make new friends. *shrugs*
> 
> ***The Poison Apple***



yes, the poison apple is quite on target...


9 days! only 9 days left!

calling all fatties and fattie lovers!!!!

have you made your plans for Saturday 5/24???

(your testimonial here)

the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## Canadian (May 16, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I think if you just smiled and made eye contact with every fat girl you saw....it would be a good start.


One time a couple months ago, I was stuck in Toronto airport for a couple hours, bored as hell. I'm walking in circles around the airport to pass the time.

I came up with the idea to flash a huge smile at absolutely everyone I could catch eye contact with. Young, old, man, woman, whatever. I got a couple weird looks back, but for the most part, I was just getting big smiles back. It was an awesome experiment, and I would recommend it to anyone.

As far as the challenge, I'm sure I would be destined to fail, because I'm fail at platonic.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (May 16, 2008)

Canadian said:


> One time a couple months ago, I was stuck in Toronto airport for a couple hours, bored as hell. I'm walking in circles around the airport to pass the time.
> 
> I came up with the idea to flash a huge smile at absolutely everyone I could catch eye contact with. Young, old, man, woman, whatever. I got a couple weird looks back, but for the most part, I was just getting big smiles back. It was an awesome experiment, and I would recommend it to anyone.
> 
> As far as the challenge, I'm sure I would be destined to fail, because I'm fail at platonic.


I love giving out smiles......Im always smiling (99.9% of the time lol) Its amazing how much difference just giving out a smile can make to someones day  SMILE PEOPLE!


----------



## Red (May 16, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> I love giving out smiles......Im always smiling (99.9% of the time lol) Its amazing how much difference just giving out a smile can make to someones day  SMILE PEOPLE!



I can vouch for this, this lady is one of the most 'smiliest' people I've ever met. It's fab!


----------



## lipmixgirl (May 19, 2008)

5 days and counting...

your testimonial here...​


----------



## Seth Warren (May 19, 2008)

There are three people from Pittsburgh on this board that I know of...


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (May 19, 2008)

I'm not sure of plans yet as I have work on the 25th...

but i hope everyone has a good time on the 24th!

-Jon


----------



## Raqui (May 19, 2008)

Good idea, I think FA's need a support group or something because I believe it is hard to overcome something ingrained such as FAT HATE. It is hard to start to do something you want to do and know that you will be hated for it off the bat. 

I hope some FA who are hiding do reach out and just socialize with people of size and open their circle.


----------



## mergirl (May 19, 2008)

ooh its exciting!! I will be on holiday on "fa day".. Its my birthday on the 22nd so my partner and i are going up to the isle of skye for 4 days.. ive never been so i dont know if they have fat people there, but if they do i shall be sure to smile at them all!! lmao..
i hope you all have a lovely time though.. i shall be getting rained on and bitten by midgies next to some big mountains ...or watching tv in my hotel with my finger on room service redial!! whoot!

xxmer


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 19, 2008)

Yeah, FAs need a support group. So how about a meeting at my house on Wednesday night? I'll bring chips, beer, pizza, and rat poison. 

FA wise.

THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE. Eff this competition. I'm like the fatty highlander.


----------



## Raqui (May 20, 2008)

Duniwin said:


> I think this sounds like a great idea, I don't know what I'm going to me doing on the 24th... I'm thinking about going to the bash in Boston, but I'm really nervous about it. I live in Massachusetts, but almost on the New York border, Boston is 3 hours away, and I'm not really big city person.
> If I don't go, I don't know anyone with whom to hang out in public. One guy hanging out by himself in public sounds very uncomfortable :blush:
> On the other hand, I might be willing to wear some kind of "FA pride" T-shirt as I go about my daily routine, and answer the questions of anyone who asks.



I think you should go to the party and wear a shirt that says

Shy FA looking for a Girl to say HI and give me a HUG!!!!


I bet you will get a hug.


----------



## Duniwin (May 20, 2008)

Raqui said:


> I think you should go to the party and wear a shirt that says
> 
> Shy FA looking for a Girl to say HI and give me a HUG!!!!
> 
> ...



Good idea :happy:

Well it's confirmed I'm going to the bash, now I just need that T-shirt


----------



## Ash (May 20, 2008)

You bring the shirt; we'll have markers.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 20, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Yeah, FAs need a support group. So how about a meeting at my house on Wednesday night? I'll bring chips, beer, pizza, and rat poison.
> 
> FA wise.
> 
> THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE. Eff this competition. I'm like the fatty highlander.




Well, are you going to go to MDW in Mass, highlander or are you going send your immortality saying you wanna but not showing????


----------



## lipmixgirl (May 22, 2008)

*2 days!!!!*

*have you made your plans?!?!?*​


----------



## Tragdor (May 23, 2008)

I am visting my girlfriend in Chicago on the 24th. So there you go, FA out in public with his BBW girlfriend and her friends. I will report how that goes later on


----------

